
Inside Russia’s Social Media War on America - MilnerRoute
http://time.com/4783932/inside-russia-social-media-war-america/
======
blujimbo
"That is what Moscow is doing, more than a dozen senior intelligence officials
and others investigating Russia's influence operations tell TIME."

Or in other words, 'we are making this up.'

